# Convicing Parents



## Boccia Boy (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi I really want a albino ferret my parents have said they need convicing 

So could I keep them in my room
Do they smell more than a hamster - Is it both males and females?
And what housing do they need - Culd i build a wooden house
What do i feed them 

Plees help a gud corse


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Boccia-Boy said:


> Hi I really want a albino ferret my parents have said they need convicing
> 
> So could I keep them in my room
> Do they smell more than a hamster - Is it both males and females?
> ...


Yes, you could keep them in your room, although you'd need to make sure there is no holes bigger than about half an inch (if a ferret can get their head through it they can get their whole body through). And the boy's smell alot around feb-may (this is called musking, this always happen's unless you have them done which you should if you don't intend to breed). With a female they have seasons between about april through to september (again you should have them done if you don't want to breed, ferrets will stay in season a long time and it can kill them because they are prone to infection at this time). 
FOr housing they could have anything like a cat box (as long as they aren't in there for too long, although my girls managed to escpe from it when i had them in one night, so a hutch would be better.
Ferrets will eat any meat, our's have a variety, canned dog meat is good if you don't want to deal with meat, with some puppy biscuits or cat biscuits. You don't have to buy ferret biscuits because some ferrets don't even like them and it's a waste of money.

If you intend to get one ferret and you're not going to be there for long periods of time you should think about getting two for company, they're animals who love company.


----------



## Boccia Boy (Mar 24, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> Yes, you could keep them in your room, although you'd need to make sure there is no holes bigger than about half an inch (if a ferret can get their head through it they can get their whole body through). And the boy's smell alot around feb-may (this is called musking, this always happen's unless you have them done which you should if you don't intend to breed). With a female they have seasons between about april through to september (again you should have them done if you don't want to breed, ferrets will stay in season a long time and it can kill them because they are prone to infection at this time).
> FOr housing they could have anything like a cat box (as long as they aren't in there for too long, although my girls managed to escpe from it when i had them in one night, so a hutch would be better.
> Ferrets will eat any meat, our's have a variety, canned dog meat is good if you don't want to deal with meat, with some puppy biscuits or cat biscuits. You don't have to buy ferret biscuits because some ferrets don't even like them and it's a waste of money.
> 
> If you intend to get one ferret and you're not going to be there for long periods of time you should think about getting two for company, they're animals who love company.


Thanks had a chat cant get ferrets wouldnt work but got a cpouple of mice 2 day Jonny and Sid go 2 mouse in the forum for more info on them thanks!!


----------

